# Hole in Tire on Lonely Road? No Problem!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, you have good tires. That's a good thing; I can tell you how entertaining a front/left blowout at 85 is. Still, all it takes is a sharp, spikey thing on the road to put you on the side, and good or even new tires aren't immune.

Got a spare? Probably, but when's the last time you checked it? Even if it is good, there is a better, easier option. Plug and fill.

Use this to plug the hole:
Slime Deluxe Reamer Plugger - Walmart.com

Use the reamer to roughen up the hole, slather the rubber cement on the plug and insert it with the insertion tool.

Now, all you do is fill up the tire with this:
Black & Decker 375-Instant/750-Peak Amp Jump Starter with Compressor - Walmart.com

The compressor/jumpstarter is a handy thing to have in your trunk or hatch, anyway.

So, for about 75 bucks, you can plug a tire and be back on the road. Assuming, of course, the sidewall is not what was damaged. If that is the case, your spare had better be in good shape.

Happy Trails!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wont work for me Denton. I live in the land of big trucks and big tires. My crew cab 4 wheel drive Ford runs 295/70/18's. There ain't no way that little 12 volt compressor is gonna lift my truck up off a flat.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good post and topic. Good advice to check your spare. Not only if it is inflated and good to use, but to ensure that the wheel will actually fit at least on used vehicles. I have a 96 Dakota that I had a flat on and found out that the spare tire wheel was not correct. Of course I was on the side of the highway and had to pay for a tow.
I have a portable compressor sort of like in your link, but more so for the ability to jump a dead car than anything. I can attest that the compressor car inflate a tire in about 15 minutes. Good to have.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now ..... I do have on board the Jump and Carry 1700 amp battery booster.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JFJLP6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The little ciggy lighter or alligator clip to bat compressors will do the job on a tire but you better have a beer or 3 while waiting.

Good spare is best bet, tools:REAL jack, 4-way lug wrench, planks, a few large wood cribbing blocks. Have seen tires on so long took two big men on a lug wrench to break things free and/or, not off the hub for so long had to beat it with a sledge. Never Seize is you friend. Send the GF out in the truck? Teats or tires is trouble and if you put both together.....well lets not go there.....

Plug kit is good to have, but you need air too. Have used sheet metal/drywall/self tapping screws into a hole to get me there too in a pinch. Screw it into the hole and go. The liquid shit you put into the valve stem does work for small holes but only use on farm equip or junk tires as try to balance that later.

If you have a PU, carry a 10-gal air tank at 150 psi. Much better than any compressor, unless a gas powered portable.

When I first went to the Allagash, took TWO full size tires, jack, some planks, air tank, patch kit/plugs. That's besides the essentials tool box extra gas......

P.S. You guys with SUVs/Trucks with the spare tucked up under the bed, besides having any air, since it's been there 10 years will you be able to crank the spare down? Not fun to find out no when it's o0F and snowing.

P.P.S. Those ciggy lighter compressors last about as long as a 6-pack


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a tire repair kit and a 12 volt air compressor , and that tire slime to ,and two very good spare tires .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The reason I bring this up is because I recently used these two items to plug an all terrain tire on the 97 Dodge Dakota.

Oh, and one more bit of prevention: I took the truck to Road Mart so they could patch the hole. No need in taking the risk. That ain't prepper thinking!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Custom built bumpers that double as an air tank ? Anyone ?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Custom built bumpers that double as an air tank ? Anyone ?


I've seen that on wranglers before. Also custom built bumpers to store water.
Both really cool ideas

My Jeep came with run-flats, but were a summer only Performance Tire. I needed more appropriate winter tires so I no longer have the run-flats on. I like the ride and handling of my new tires better anyway. Believe it or not those Pirelli run-flat that were on my Jeep are $2,400 a set.

I have a full size spare that I keep tabs on.

This is a great subject matter. Being stranded on the side of the road is never safe


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Great post, everyone should carry a tire plug kit and 12volt compressor in my opinion. Note that compressors are rated in pressure (psi) and also in the volume of air it puts out at any on time (cfm) any decent 12v should put out enough pressure to fill the tire, the variable is time (yes even those big ole truck tires ). I've found almost all flats are due to puncture, if so, a person can plug and inflate, before getting the spare, jack, and tools out. A small spray bottle of soapy water might not be a bad idea, sometimes the leak is hard to find.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You could also treat your rims tires with "slime" ahead of time. This could eliminate the issue altogether. Hillbilly fix a flat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You could also treat your rims tires with "slime" ahead of time. This could eliminate the issue altogether. Hillbilly fix a flat.


I use bead sealer when I mount tires. Before that I sand and/or steel wool and paint the beads. Slime, slimes around and effects tire balance.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The reason I bring this up is because I recently used these two items to plug an all terrain tire on the 97 Dodge Dakota.
> 
> Oh, and one more bit of prevention: I took the truck to Road Mart so they could patch the hole. No need in taking the risk. That ain't prepper thinking!


Hope they did it from inside with a patch and not a plug?

This is like a big patch they used to use on tube tires. Proper way to fix things.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Before you use slime read the can. It's been a few years since I had experience with it. Back then it was only good for six months once in the tire. And adding a second can doesn't do any good. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you use tire slime, be advised that if you have pressure sensors, you will cost yourself about $90 each when you ruin them.

Tip: In addition to a 4-way lug wrench, carry a length of pipe to use as a cheater bar. Mine's a piece of top rail for chain link fence, about 3 feet long.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> I've seen that on wranglers before. Also custom built bumpers to store water.
> Both really cool ideas
> 
> My Jeep came with run-flats, but were a summer only Performance Tire. I needed more appropriate winter tires so I no longer have the run-flats on. I like the ride and handling of my new tires better anyway. Believe it or not those Pirelli run-flat that were on my Jeep are $2,400 a set.
> ...


I like the custom built bumpers, wonder how they would do keeping fine bourbon in stock?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a lug nut torque guide. Find yo ride and quit torquing you nuts too tight.

https://www.dormanproducts.com/documents4rb/WheelNutTorqueSpecsMASTER.pdf


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I like the custom built bumpers, wonder how they would do keeping fine bourbon in stock?


Not a good way to age things in TX, oak barrel in the cellar.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I like the custom built bumpers, wonder how they would do keeping fine bourbon in stock?





Mad Trapper said:


> Not a good way to age things in TX, oak barrel in the cellar.


Simple, just drink it quick


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me I need to get the spare fixed


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

I would strongly suggest that your bug out vehicle, doomsday machine, or what you may call it have old fashioned steel wheels.
Quite some time ago I had a 1968 Chevy Caprice, bought it for $400 from a friend after he missed a turn and landed out in a farmer's field. It need just the transmission coolant lines at the bottom of the radiator repaired and was good to go.

About the steel wheels. Coming home from work one day and happy for the usual festivities of the weekend I was unprepared for any type of delay.

I got a flat on the way home, about 10-15 miles to the house, no spare. I thought hell with this, got back in the car and drove on. got back up to speed and after a short while began to see small black things flying out from the wheel area, this was parts of the tire.

I noticed little or no difference in the handling of the vehicle though tried not to take the turns too fast, and luckily no cops on the way.

Upon arrival at my destination I got out and noticed there were two small strips of rubber left on the beads, edges, of the wheel. With a vehicle such as this there is no need to stop or even slow down just plow along and all will be well.

Under the hood was a 327/250hp 2bbl mill with single exhaust. There was a prominent sticker that read 
"Chevrolet Tanawanda, The Number 1 Team"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have USAA vehicle insurance, the full coverage also covers roadside assistance. If I get a flat, I can call 1-800-4onstar and they send someone out to change my tire.
Although, the one time I had a flat out on the road, I changed it myself rather than wait. Wife was pissed, thinks I'm too old and might hurt myself. :vs_lol:

USAA is available to all current and former military members with Honorable discharges. They also do banking and investments. They are our bank, as well.
(Not available to civilians:tango_face_smile

www.usaa.com


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> (Not available to civilians:tango_face_smile
> 
> www.usaa.com





Operator6 said:


> Booooo


Lol..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have USAA vehicle insurance, the full coverage also covers roadside assistance. If I get a flat, I can call 1-800-4onstar and they send someone out to change my tire.
> Although, the one time I had a flat out on the road, I changed it myself rather than wait. Wife was pissed, thinks I'm too old and might hurt myself. :vs_lol:
> 
> USAA is available to all current and former military members with Honorable discharges. They also do banking and investments. They are our bank, as well.
> ...


I bank with USAA as well. They couldn't compete on the insurance.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I took the air compressor off a old school bus removed the pully , replaced it with a electric clutch pully off a a/c compressor so I can turn it off and on use my square stock bumpers as tanks and I can run a rattle gun . It will build 145 psi.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I bank with USAA as well. They couldn't compete on the insurance.


So, for someone who thinks the military is a bunch of losers, you don't seem to mind riding on the coat tails of your veteran relatives.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, for someone who thinks the military is a bunch of losers, you don't seem to mind riding on the coat tails of your veteran relatives.


I didn't open the account, it was a gift. Now, back to the topic of tires and repair/inflation.

I've used nitrogen bottles with a reg. of course to have portable high pressure gas. With this I can air tires, run air tools, clean parts off, etc

If a tire will not seal at the bead you can jack the vehicle up and use a rope tied around the tire to help keep the aligned on the wheel in order to put enough air in to seal the bead.

Remember that air can be removed based on soil conditions to gain better traction.

CTIS are ran on some high speed rigs, some of you may be familiar with those systems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have USAA vehicle insurance, the full coverage also covers roadside assistance. If I get a flat, I can call 1-800-4onstar and they send someone out to change my tire.
> Although, the one time I had a flat out on the road, I changed it myself rather than wait. Wife was pissed, thinks I'm too old and might hurt myself. :vs_lol:
> 
> USAA is available to all current and former military members with Honorable discharges. They also do banking and investments. They are our bank, as well.
> ...


Me, too, but I don't have the patience to wait.

Member since 1990, by the way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I always make sure I have good spares and check them periodically to make sure they are in good shape and can access them. 4 ways in all trucks along with the mentioned cheater bar. Wife has AAA and the one time she needed help they were johnny on the spot. I will change my own on my truck but for the company truck they would prefer I call a service which is fine. I maintain the same equipment and tire procedure for the company truck as well since I am in the that truck most of the time any way. It's a back up since I can get out into some pretty remote job sites on occasion. What amazes me is now a days I run across a lot of people that have never changed a flat tire nor have they ever been shown how to. How does that happen?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I always make sure I have good spares and check them periodically to make sure they are in good shape and can access them. 4 ways in all trucks along with the mentioned cheater bar. Wife has AAA and the one time she needed help they were johnny on the spot. I will change my own on my truck but for the company truck they would prefer I call a service which is fine. I maintain the same equipment and tire procedure for the company truck as well since I am in the that truck most of the time any way. It's a back up since I can get out into some pretty remote job sites on occasion. What amazes me is now a days I run across a lot of people that have never changed a flat tire nor have they ever been shown how to. How does that happen?


Electronics have taken the place of life skills being taught/shared. It started with TV's, then they were in every room enabling kids to retreat, PlayStation and Xbox, smart phones, and now what do you see? Even when one is walking, talking, shopping, driving ........ they have their face in a screen. Vey sad indeed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I never think to call someone, I typically find a remedy when I have a mechanical or other breakdown. However, my reward credit cards have roadside assistance built in. Verizon cell phone packages can offer the service also, however if it is not inclusive in yours it can be added for $3 a month.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Electronics have taken the place of life skills being taught/shared. It started with TV's, then they were in every room enabling kids to retreat, PlayStation and Xbox, smart phones, and now what do you see? Even when one is walking, talking, shopping, driving ........ they have their face in a screen. Vey sad indeed.


Maybe it's best that the sheeple be ignorant of the slaughter to which they are being lead.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm one of those people that's never changed a tire  

But I have watched and learned and I'm pretty sure I could do it. I have the 'kit' that comes with the car in that space hidden under the trunk. It's not enough room for a full size spare, but I figure it's better than nothing. I also have the little compressor and a pressure pen, mostly because I refuse to pay for air at the station every three months when I check up on them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you drive a 4X4 truck, it is very important to regularly rotate the tires to get maximum tread life. I have mine done every other oil change.
The Goodyear Wranglers that came on my truck still had more than minimum tread when I replaced them at 70,000 miles. Put the same brand/style on again, replaced THEM at 65,000 miles, put them out in the barn in case I ever need one that still has 8-10 thousand miles left.
Chronic under inflation kills more tires than road hazards. Pressure should be checked weekly.
The factory sticker on my door pillar says I should run 35 PSI, the tire tread wall says Max Inflation 44 PSI, I have always split the difference and run 40 PSI cold. My GMC pickup has a pressure readout for each tire on the instrument panel. I check pressure every time I first start the truck for the day.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Flat tires are not always a defect/ damage to the tire itself. A schrader valve leaking can cause loss of pressure

I keep a pack of schrader stems and tool in the vehicle. Check for leaks with soap/water or just a little " spit "

https://www.jbtoolsales.com/slime-2...valve-cores/?gclid=CJru_Kf8u84CFYU1aQodGd8Ibg

I always inflate according to the vehicle specifications, not the tire. The tire offers Max inflation specs not necessarily what the vehicle manufacturer designed the suspension around. The tire gives a pressure range because it's designed for various applications, the vehicle specifies the optimum operating pressure.
https://www.kaltire.com/the-right-tire-pressure-why-the-maximum-isnt-the-best/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I just it goes back to my poor upbringing. All my first cars/trucks were free or < $1000. 

Besides tire equipment I kept a tool box/kit that if I could not fix things roadside something was really BROKE. I've done a clutch in a dirt driveway on my back. That's one of the reasons I hate new cars/trucks, they break and you need a dealer. I taught myself how to fix fuel injection systems for things pre-2000.

My favorite truck was a simple 73 chevy C10, I got for free. It needed a clutch. I took out the old smoky 250 6 and put in a nice 292 6 with 1-wire distributor, I had a 2nd spare dist behind the seat. I took off all the smog shit and got a 1-brl manual choke off a junkyard 292 that I rebuilt, 2 hoses to vac advance and fuel pump. The 292 got a new 11" clutch and u-joints/center bearing. The tranny was fine but three in the tree, I added a spare M21 muncie I had for my camaro (68 RS/SS I paid $600 for) and hurst comp plus shifter. It was a heavy half w/4 core radiator, extra springs, and 3:73 12 bolt posi. I eventually did all the brakes and a brush/roller paint job with TSC Oliver green paint. That truck was joy to work on, could lift the hood jump inside and sit on a fender well to work on the engine. No mazes of wires hoses and electronics. Hauled a lot of wood with that truck and it got 20 mpg on the highway.

You can have your AC FI and electronic gadgets, I'll take something from the 60s in good shape I can fix. In fact have a 62 Willys wagon (original hurricane 6), 67 Kaiser CJ5 (buick overdrive), 68 camaro RS/SS ( 69 LT1 350 muncie 12 bolt). I miss my 69 dodge dart and 67 valliant.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> My favorite truck was a simple 73 chevy C10, I got for free. It needed a clutch. I took out the old smoky 250 6 and put in a nice 292 6 with 1-wire distributor.


Pulling the 250 engine is the best thing you could have done. It was seriously underpowered if you needed to haul anything.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Pulling the 250 engine is the best thing you could have done. It was seriously underpowered if you needed to haul anything.


Not compared to the 350 GM smog mothers. The 292 is a simple HD inline 6, FORGED pistons and crank. Did/do people know that? Mine came from a crashed UPS when they were still gas. < 30K miles . It's not a "hemi" by any thinking, but it huals wood and_ gets 20 mpg _on a *REAL full size truck*

Oh yae, it was FREE!!! Not a *house loan!*

And *I can fix it!*


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PPPssstttt............PPPPPPsssssttttttt........ppppssssstttttt...........ppppsssttttt.............. .............


----------

